# My two Anatolian Shepherd pups are finally home



## carolinagirl (Jul 31, 2011)

These pups are 11 weeks old and came to be from a woman in Missouri.  she did a fantastic job socializing these pups and getting them off to the right start with livestock.  They are both male, and are AKC registered.  I plan to rotate them individually between the house and sheep (and chickens) so they will both be well socialized with us, our other dogs and also the stock.  They will be shown when they are old enough.  I am so happy with these two.  I have never had a LGD breed before and am amazed at how different they are from other pups.  They are much more serious and very calm.  And they are great with the chickens too!  Now I just need to think of good names!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 31, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> These pups are 11 weeks old and came to be from a woman in Missouri.  she did a fantastic job socializing these pups and getting them off to the right start with livestock.  They are both male, and are AKC registered.  I plan to rotate them individually between the house and sheep (and chickens) so they will both be well socialized with us, our other dogs and also the stock.  They will be shown when they are old enough.  I am so happy with these two.  I have never had a LGD breed before and am amazed at how different they are from other pups.  They are much more serious and very calm.  And they are great with the chickens too!  Now I just need to think of good names!
> 
> http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h331/bearcreek58/Anatolian Shepherds/IMG_1667Medium.jpg
> http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h331/bearcreek58/Anatolian Shepherds/IMG_1683Medium.jpg
> ...




Sorry can't help it.   

Good Luck with your First "LGD" experience.  I truly enjoyed the experience I had with mine.  

Look forward to hearing what their names are and how they are adjusting.


----------



## lgdnevada (Jul 31, 2011)

Good looking pups, best of luck with them.  Go google turkish names for dogs and find some good turk names for them.    Have fun with your guys and keep us updated.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks!  I have googled names until I am blue in the face and can't find a thing.  I am looking at a language translator site now to see if I can find a good turkish word that has an appropriate meaning behind it.  and then it also has to be a name I can shorten for an easy call name.  I'll get it...in the mean time they are both just "pup pup".  Works for them!  lol!


----------



## Beekissed (Jul 31, 2011)

Fergus and Rob Roy!  They are very beautiful!  The first pup looks more dominant than the other...is he?  Keep us posted on their work and progress?


----------



## savingdogs (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous dogs! I like to name dogs people-names.....


----------



## Beekissed (Jul 31, 2011)

Me too!  Chickens also.


----------



## carolinagirl (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  Beekissed, so far, neither one has shown to be more dominate than the other.  They play-fight a good bit and sometimes red collar is on top, other times it's blue collar.


----------



## crazyland (Aug 2, 2011)

They are so cute! Congrats on finding them.
I think they are Athos and Apollo.


----------



## carolinagirl (Aug 2, 2011)

I am thinking about Otis and Arlo.  Or maybe Simon for one of them.  Otis seems to fit the goofy red collar one.


----------



## AK Michelle (Aug 3, 2011)

Congrats! They are beautiful.


----------



## crazyland (Aug 6, 2011)

Otis is what we named our pyr/maremma pup. Good choice! lol


----------



## terrilhb (Aug 6, 2011)

All I can say is they are absolutely gorgeous. Enjoy them. And CONGRATULATIONS.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 7, 2011)

Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes, they are very nice dogs and I would love it if you would keep us advised of their development as to becoming guard dogs for your goats.

I have 0 experience with guardians for my goats.  I keep everything locked up tight at night, and so far, so good.

I know we have predators in this part of Oklahoma, but we also have a lot of field rats, gophers, and small prey that keep some predator's belly full.  

I really enjoyed those pictures.  Please post some more when you have time.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 15, 2011)

How's the pups doing?  Would love to hear an update.


----------



## carolinagirl (Oct 16, 2011)

update time.  The boys are doing beautifully!  They are 5 1/2 months old now.  I took Isaac to the Farmer's market Saturday (our weekly routine) and stopped by the vet's to weigh him on the way home.  He is at 70 pounds now!!  Isaac lives full-time with a Katahdin ram.  they are best buddies and even sleep together at night.  Eli spends his days in the pen in the sheep paddock and with chickens.  On the weekends, they both spend time in the pasture next to the sheep, and with chickens.  I took Isaac into the pasture yesterday and he was great.  He approached them slowly, head down and tail wagging.  He wanted to be with them so much but they are still afraid.  They are getting better, but have a ways to go.  Isaac and Eli have shown no aggression towards each other or anyone else.  They often share food bowls and I have to keep the chickens away at dinner time because the chickens will steal their food.  They are both very loving and affectionate dogs.  They are also great watch dogs!! Even as young dogs, they have a very deep "big dog" voice.  

We go to handling classes once a week in preparation for dog shows.  I am thinking about getting isaac into therapy dog work.  He loves everyone and is very happy-go-lucky.  He is not easily shaken and is happy to go wherever I take him.  Eli is more serious and would rather stay home.  Isaac LOVES riding in the truck.  

All in all, these dogs are simply wonderful.  I am thrilled with their progress!

this is Isaac.  Isn't he gorgeous? 







And this is Eli...equally as pretty, and just a few pounds lighter.  






This pic is a few weeks old


----------



## wooliewabbits (Oct 16, 2011)

crazyland said:
			
		

> Otis is what we named our pyr/maremma pup. Good choice! lol


When we got our first  basset hound its name was Otis. My dads middle name is Otis and so's my brother Levi!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for the update with the great pictures too!!

We are strongly thinking of getting a couple of LGD's but have a 5 year old that lives here on the ranch and I do worry about the dogs with her.  

The LGD's would be with the goats in their barn.  The goats are contained in pasture with electric fencing.  

  DH worries because we also have 4 birddogs that are fenced in their own private kennel and run.  

Our chickens also have their own house and electric pen.

We just don't want anyone to get hurt.

We're off to Goat Boot Camp tomorrow in Ada, OK.  They are having a presentation on LGD's as part of the seminar and I am really looking forward to gathering more info...

DonnaBelle


----------



## carolinagirl (Oct 17, 2011)

My grandson is 4 and that's one reason I wanted a LGD breed to watch over our house instead of a conventional guard dog breed.  I decided on the breed first, then got sheep too so the dogs can stay true to their roots.  Off leash, these two pups together can unintentionally hurt a kid.  They are just babies themselves and don't realize how powerul they are.  They are at face to face level with children so it's easy for them to slurp a kid's face, much to the dog's delight but not necessarly the kids.  They are bery sweet and usually gently alone though.  And on-leash, they are awesome with kids.  They adore my grandson and love my family dogs too, although my chihuahuas do not like them.  But they don't like any new dogs.  That will improve over time.  I do not allow them to play with the family dogs, although I do permit them to interact.  

Don't believe every thing they tell you at the seminar.  There seems to be two VERY different lines of thought on how to raise a LGD.  One train of thought is to put the pup in with the stock and don't interact with it at all.  Don't encourage it to bond to you because it won't bond to the stock.  I give these dogs a lot more credit than that.  These are highly intelligent animals that are more than capable of bonding to more than one species.  Bonding with their humans should be encouraged!  They are smart enough to know that they are to protect whatever species is in their family, from the humans right down to the chickens.  I want my dogs to be well rounded multi purpose animals who are comfortable laying on my porch guarding the house,working as a pair, working alone, guarding sheep, guarding chickens, going with me to the farmer's market, or whatever I ask them to do.   They get moved around a lot.  They just spent two full weeks separated from each other, with Eli guarding chickens and Isaac living with his ram.  Each of them did just fine!  And when they rejoined each other, it was as if they were never apart.  No aggression, etc.  

These are awesome dogs.  I am really happy I got two of them.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks so much for the update.  Sounds like they are turning out to be a true asset to your farm.


----------



## carolinagirl (Oct 17, 2011)

They are going to be worth their weight in gold.  And they are darn cute too.  I am putting a deposit down for a show/breeding quality female from a litter to be born next year.  The litter's sire is the #1 Anatolian in the country right now and he is a working LGD as well.  Hopefully she will be joining us sometime late next summer.  Bu then, the boys will be over a year old and pretty reliable as LGDs and they can help me train her.


----------



## terrilhb (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow they have gotten big. And still gorgeous. I am glad they are working out so well. Keep up the fantastic work. And keep the pictures coming.


----------

